# NEW INSHORE 16 Skiff



## SKIFFGUY




----------



## iMacattack

Looks Tippy. ;D


----------



## plh

more please....


----------



## SKIFFGUY




----------



## Gramps

Looks like a dory style skiff. Beam? HP rating?


----------



## SKIFFGUY

The beam is 6'. HP rating is 30. Boat uses a 15" shaft motor


----------



## iMacattack

Moved Topic to proper section... 

Looks good! Can't wait to see one up close.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## SKIFFGUY

another pic guys.....


----------



## plh

Looks good...... Can't wait to see some pics of the inside layout(s).


----------



## iMacattack

> Looks good...... Can't wait to see some pics of the inside layout(s).


X2


----------



## fishgitr

Contact info? Please. Or bare bones base price without motor or trailer.


----------



## madsnook

Go to the mitzi skiff web site and send them an email.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

PLEASE NOTE :

We will be at the Tampa Tribune Frank Seargant show this weekend. Come see us


----------



## MATT

Look forward to stopping by.


----------



## SKIFFGUY

We will not be there on Friday. Due to a problem we had we will be there Saturday and Sunday ....


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

It was a pleasure to finally meet you Tom. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

CR/TSS


----------



## GAfly01

Hey,
You have pm give me a call.


----------

